# Easter egg tree



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Easter Egg Tree*

In Germany and Austria, it’s customary to celebrate Easter by hanging hollow eggs from the branches of trees. This year, bring the tradition indoors by creating a unique display for your blown and decorated eggs.

Fill an ice bucket with floral foam, then insert grass and pussywillow branches. Or place pebbles and water into a vase, and make an arrangement using any type of fresh-cut branches, such as flowering quince, magnolia, forsythia or cherry blossom.

To thread and hang the eggs, center a slipknot on a length of ribbon, and thread the ribbon ends through a large-eyed needle (or fashion a needle by folding a 12-inch length of 27-gauge wire in half; use the loop end to thread ribbon). Gently pass the needle through the holes at each end of the egg, and pull ribbon through. Before inserting the needle, decide which end of the egg will be the bottom; the hole from which the ribbon ends protrude will be the top of your egg. Double-knot the ribbon above and below the egg, then tie the loose ends to a branch with a bow.

Source: http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jhtml ... 1530&site=


----------



## apple (Dec 21, 2006)

Very cute. I think i might just have to make me one of those.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 10, 2007)

Those are so cute.

I like things like that where you can change them to fit the different holidays. I made one similar to that and kept it up all year and just changed the ornaments to fit the holidays/seasons.


----------

